# Plant ID please!



## Domthemenace (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello, My friend gave me this climbing plant today as he was shutting down one of his vivariums, and he didn't know what it was, so i was hoping one of you guys could let me know? Cheers!


----------



## JeroenH (Aug 20, 2014)

This plant was introduced in Holland a few years ago.
Everyone knows this as "het suriname plantje" because it is not yet identified.
The land of origin is Suriname.

It's a verry nice plant for a larger tank. Its not really a climbing plant, it doesn't root on your backwall like a ficus would.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

A gesneriad? Looks similar to the way Nautilocalyx pictus grows in my viv. Except yours look much nicer. Fits in with Jeroen's description as well as that species has distribution throughout the Guianan shield countries. 

Hopefully other more knowledgable folks will chime in.


----------



## dendroalvaro (Mar 5, 2013)

Is a columnea sp. Suriname


----------



## Domthemenace (Aug 16, 2014)

Alright thanks guys! The columnea seems about right! 

I'm hoping this is a climbing plant... do you think it would creep along the walls of this?-


If not, could it survive well enough if i just potted it and used it as a house plant? 

(also, one last question, do you think it would be too much if i added the columnea to my paludarium?)


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Holy crap! That tank is awsome

I'm not sure the columnea would work for your needs. I don't believe they climb, but I could be wrong. The tank looks fine without in IMO, but its totally up to you.

John


----------



## JeroenH (Aug 20, 2014)

That's an awesome looking aquarium man!

But i'm afraid that the plant won't climb on your backwall. But you can always try to fix it up high, and let it creep or hang down.


----------



## dendroalvaro (Mar 5, 2013)

The columnea has aerial roots but the are so little that if the wall is not made of clay or similar material it would not climb and get rootrd to the wall but as they say you can put it under a woodand it will grow in a way that it will get attach to the wood


----------



## Domthemenace (Aug 16, 2014)

Haha cheers guys i appreciate it! Theres a journal on another forum if you wanna check it out? 

Hmmm decisions decisions, i may put them in pots above the lights and let them drape over the lights to sort of 'disguise' the light? That would look sweet.


----------



## IPx (May 23, 2014)

Wow that is a nice looking underwater jungle that you have going on there. Do you have any fish/ animals swimming in there or is it just purely plants?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I tried it as a houseplant for a while but it didn't do so good, it almost died.
You might have better growing conditions in your house though. 

I'm not totally sure, but I think I've seen pictures of it climbing up a background somewhere on here.


----------

